# Watching me watching you



## MSnowy (Aug 7, 2015)

I had an audience watching me play golf tonight.


----------



## tirediron (Aug 7, 2015)

VERY cool!


----------



## MSnowy (Aug 7, 2015)

tirediron said:


> VERY cool!



Thanks John. Now if I could get them to retrieve my ball that I hit into the woods I'd be happy.


----------



## robbins.photo (Aug 7, 2015)

MSnowy said:


> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> > VERY cool!
> ...


 
You'd be amazed at just how handy peanut butter becomes in a situation like that.   Lol   Very cool shot btw.


----------



## MSnowy (Aug 7, 2015)

robbins.photo said:


> MSnowy said:
> 
> 
> > tirediron said:
> ...



Thanks. Ha ha might have to give it a try.


----------



## Woodsman (Aug 7, 2015)

Love it, my kind of subject.... good stuff.


----------



## robbins.photo (Aug 7, 2015)

MSnowy said:


> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> > VERY cool!
> ...


 
You'd be amazed at just how handy peanut butter becomes in a situation like that.   Lol   Very cool shot btw.


MSnowy said:


> robbins.photo said:
> 
> 
> > MSnowy said:
> ...


 
Fair warning though, makes getting out of sand traps devilishly tricky.


----------



## coastalconn (Aug 7, 2015)

Nice!  They seem to like golf courses huh?  Whats the line behind the one on the right?


----------



## MSnowy (Aug 7, 2015)

Woodsman said:


> Love it, my kind of subject.... good stuff.



Thanks.


----------



## MSnowy (Aug 7, 2015)

coastalconn said:


> Nice!  They seem to like golf courses huh?  Whats the line behind the one on the right?



Thanks.  From what I've read golf courses are the perfect place to raise their young. Open area for the pups to play and hunt under the watchful eye of mom yet surround by woods for shelter and protection. That's a tree vine hanging in the woods.


----------



## baturn (Aug 7, 2015)

Excellent capture.


----------



## MSnowy (Aug 8, 2015)

baturn said:


> Excellent capture.



Thanks


----------



## jaomul (Aug 8, 2015)

Brill shot


----------



## MSnowy (Aug 8, 2015)

jaomul said:


> Brill shot



Thanks

another pup watching on the next hole


----------



## BillM (Aug 8, 2015)

Well at least you didn't snap those pic's while they were in the middle of their backswing, they hate when you do that


----------



## JacaRanda (Aug 9, 2015)

SWEETNESS!


----------



## MSnowy (Aug 9, 2015)

BillM said:


> Well at least you didn't snap those pic's while they were in the middle of their backswing, they hate when you do that



I was thinking they're going to need helmets if they stay in the woods on that side of the fairway when I'm playing.


----------



## MSnowy (Aug 9, 2015)

JacaRanda said:


> SWEETNESS!



Thanks


----------



## CallibCarver (Aug 12, 2015)

Amazing shot. I love their coloring. 

Sent via Tapatalk. Please excuse any typos.


----------



## MSnowy (Aug 13, 2015)

CallibCarver said:


> Amazing shot. I love their coloring.
> 
> Sent via Tapatalk. Please excuse any typos.



Thank you


----------



## LilyBee (Aug 13, 2015)

awesome


----------



## NancyMoranG (Aug 13, 2015)

How adorable! Don't tell me you had your camera on the golf course?


----------



## Peeb (Aug 13, 2015)

Is this one of those depressing stories where you capture better images on your cell-phone that I can muster on a DSLR?

Very fine photos, friend.


----------



## Jasii (Aug 14, 2015)

Lovely shots Michael. Loved them. 
Ps. Can something be done about that tree vine? 
Jasii


----------



## MSnowy (Aug 14, 2015)

LilyBee said:


> awesome



Thank you


----------



## MSnowy (Aug 14, 2015)

NancyMoranG said:


> How adorable! Don't tell me you had your camera on the golf course?





Peeb said:


> Is this one of those depressing stories where you capture better images on your cell-phone that I can muster on a DSLR?
> 
> Very fine photos, friend.



Thanks . I did have my camera with me. I had seen them walking on the course the night before so I packed it in me golf bag for this round.


----------



## MSnowy (Aug 14, 2015)

Jasii said:


> Lovely shots Michael. Loved them.
> Ps. Can something be done about that tree vine?
> Jasii



 Thanks. I could remove the vine but I don't remove things from my wildlife pictures.


----------

